# Ray Dionaldo's first Kerambit Video!!!



## Guro Harold (Jan 20, 2003)

Hello Everyone,

Master Ray Dionaldo was the host of my first seminar last September 2002 in Greensboro, NC.  The seminar was a great success and we had over 30 people in attendance!!!

One of the segments that Ray taught was on the kerambit, which is now for sale on video!

With superb audio/video and no filler, this tape is an excellent reference source for the Kerambit and includes some Modern Arnis translations!!!

Please refer to link below to obtain order information.

Thanks,

Palusut
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5696


----------



## Leo Daher (Jan 21, 2003)

I wrote a review on Ray's Kerambit video that can be found here.


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 18, 2003)

SharpPhil has released his review.  Please refer to the thread below to access link:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6784

Thanks,

Palusut


----------

